# Aufpoppende IE-Fenster :-(



## akrite (8. November 2010)

Moin,
seit gestern bin ich Gastgeber für irgendein Schadtier geworden: Aufpoppende IE-Fenster(ich benutze FF) kommen alle 20-30 min. zum Vorschein ! Bin bereits mit SpyBot und CCleaner im abgesicherten Modus drüber aber kein Erfolg :-( Weiß jemand noch mehr Rat ?


----------



## Mainclain (9. November 2010)

schonmal mit Malwarebytes Antimalware versucht? Hat mir geholfen.
Ansonsten schick ich dir gleich ein Link zum Forum, wo mir bei solch einem Problem gut geholfen wurde


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. November 2010)

Hi,

die sicherste Methode, solchen ungebetenen "Gäste" wieder loszuwerden ist meiner Meinung nach eine Neuinstallation. Vorallem bei den neuen Trojaner und Viren, welche immer ausgefeiltere Techniken zur Verschleierung benutzen.

// Edit: Wenn du nur die Popups loswerden willst, dann könnte es reichen wenn du allen Benutzern ("Jeder") alle Rechte an der iexplore.exe entziehst.

Gruß
BK


----------

